

Samsung buying WebOS? I wish they would. It's great. - EGreg
http://www.fabcapo.com/2011/08/samsung-buying-webos-it-makes-sense.html

======
yardie
_webOS still has no developers, which is the reason they did not make it._

WTF! As a webOS developer I'll be damned if someone says that the developers
were the reason the platform didn't thrive. Between the official channels and
preware there was plenty of development going on. Probably not in iOS or
Android numbers. Here it is: Palm transitioned from Mojo to Enyo. Developers
are writing applications in Enyo since that is where the future of the
platform lies. The only device that used Enyo was the Touchpad. Once Apotheker
shitcanned that product a lot of webOS developers were left holding the bag.

 _Samsung would have to build support on it, make it really cool and
attractive for developers._

They would have to do no such thing. Steady improvements and a real commitment
is all we ask. The platform is good on its own but if it has no rudder the
community isn't going to steer it for you.

 _They added an App Store late and it never really took off_

This will come as surprise to a lot of v1 Sprint Pre owners. "Hey what's this
icon do? It says App Catalog but that can't be right because according to this
blog they haven't created it yet. Must be some sort of trick!"

As a mobile developer I've put my project on the shelf because I don't know
what HP is going to do with it and there are so many other mobile platforms
that are still kicking. Under the current CEO I have no confidence that webOS
is going to survive in any useful form.

~~~
chc
I would say WebOS actually had outsized development support given its anemic
support from its parents.

------
patd
The CEO of Samsung denied it:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-09-02/samsung-
electronics...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-09-02/samsung-electronics-
says-it-won-t-pursue-hp-s-webos.html)

But HTC could be interested:
[http://focustaiwan.tw/ShowNews/WebNews_Detail.aspx?Type=aALL...](http://focustaiwan.tw/ShowNews/WebNews_Detail.aspx?Type=aALL&ID=201109120009)

~~~
darksaga
I remember seeing the Palm Pre 3 at the HP WebOS event and thinking it was
going to be huge. A lot of people were comparing it the Droid Bionic at the
time.

I think the OS has a lot of potential in the right hands - but I can't think
of any company who would want it. HTC has already had great success in running
Android on their handsets, and really has no need to spend a ton of money to
get it tested and implemented on some future handset.

Maybe they'd pick it for a tablet line??

------
NameNickHN
Samsung already owns a smartphone OS - Bada. Why would they want another one?

------
wavephorm
They don't need to buy an operating system, because operating systems and
native applications are becoming obsolete.

Everything is going web, whether people like it or not. Apple's success with
IOS has tricked a lot of other companies, like Microsoft and RIM, into
believing they need to compete directly on. I think Samsung is a lot smarter
than people think. Really all they need is a phone with a good web browser
because the underlying system is becoming only a support system to access the
web.

~~~
mmatants
Isn't WebOS basically like that already? From what I understand, it uses most
of the same tooling as regular HTML apps, just with some OS hooks. But then I
don't know much.

If that's the case, then it's the closest to what you describe out of the
mobile OSes out there.

~~~
wavephorm
WebOS is still a native platform, you happen to build native apps using html
and js. I mean native apps themselves are going to largely be phased out in
the coming years. Samaung should be building something more like Google's
ChromeOS.

